# Ithaca Alleyway



## Dionysus

I can't remember if I've posted this anywhere else on the forum, but I know I've never posted here.  But anyway, here  you go.


----------



## ernie

the starbursts are nice but the rest of the picture is a little dark and is lacking in composition i think. there's no interesting subject in the alley somewhere. did you use a filter btw, for the stars?


----------



## Dionysus

no filter, just a long exposure at f/22


----------

